# Feeding Help / Suggestions Needed



## Tiffany L (Oct 5, 2015)

I live in Pennsylvania and just had a boer doe brought in about 2 weeks ago from Texas.  She seems to not like ANYTHING we have to offer as feed here.  I have tried alfalfa, grass hay, a sweet goat textured feed, a pelleted feed, alfalfa pellets, beet pulp, hay stretcher pellets, and even forage - nothing seems to make her "want" to eat it.  Does anyone have any suggestions on what I can do as she is losing weight from this?  I am at a total loss as what next to try.  It seems like textured feed is an absolute NO as she will just completely waste it, pelleted she will eat maybe a handful or 2 if I am lucky.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 5, 2015)

Did the people you purchase her from give you any information on what she was eating?  Not sure as what you could try next.


----------



## Tiffany L (Oct 5, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> Did the people you purchase her from give you any information on what she was eating?  Not sure as what you could try next.



She was not on any type of grain - was strictly just turned out on 25+ acres.  Grain is foreign to her but I unfortunately don't have that type or land nor do I have/want her turned out with my herd yet.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 5, 2015)

I can understand not putting her with your group yet.  Not sure what you should try next- does she show any interest in any of the tree branches you have available there?

@Goat Whisperer @OneFineAcre @babsbag @Devonviolet @Baymule


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 5, 2015)

It's probably just the stress and the fact that she is used to pasture
I would continue to offer hay
I'm guessing she will eventually eat


----------



## Tiffany L (Oct 5, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> It's probably just the stress and the fact that she is used to pasture
> I would continue to offer hay
> I'm guessing she will eventually eat



I have been offering everything in hopes - she is suppose to be bred (nothing confirmed yet, still need to draw blood) but she needs weight if so for sure.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 5, 2015)

When was the last time she actually ate? You said you got her about 2 weeks ago, so she hasn't eaten good for 2 weeks? 

You said she isn't even eating browse, what browse did you offer her? 

This would have me pretty concerned. I have brought many goats here from all kinds of environments and this has never happened.  

I don't think this is just because she ins't used to it, she should at least be eating some hay.

Have you checked her over really well? No mouth issues? 

The first thing I would do is run a fecal on her ASAP, she just went through a huge stress and she is probably dealing with a parasite bloom. Take her temp too.

I would be giving probiotics to her too. When a goat stops eating their rumen can shut down.


----------



## Tiffany L (Oct 5, 2015)

Goat Whisperer said:


> When was the last time she actually ate? You said you got her about 2 weeks ago, so she hasn't eaten good for 2 weeks?
> 
> You said she isn't even eating browse, what browse did you offer her?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions. I have beenough giving her probiotics every other day as well as drenching with bounce back on the days in between.  Fecal were sent out the day she arrived and all levels were normal. She will eat grass hay but doesnt devour it like my others do. As far as forage, maple branch, grass, and other items that my herd enjoys. I guess I wouldn't say isn't eating. She picks, just doesn't eat the amounts I think she should be.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 6, 2015)

I will say that my boers were much pickier about feed than my dairy stock. They could have cared less about a tree branch and really wanted to graze, more like sheep; just the opposite of my dairy goats.  I am guessing you have her in quarantine? Could she also be depressed from being alone?


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Tiffany. I'm sorry to hear you are having problems getting your new girl to eat what you thinks she need. I'm sure that is frustrating.

OFA is probably right. The move was likely very stressful for her. Although, after 2 weeks she should be settling in. I know when we got our 4 little guys (Nigie wethers), it took them a while to act like they were comfortable with us. I know you need to quarantine her, so you need to keep her separated from your herd. But, could it be that she is lonely? Is she where she can at least see the rest of your herd?

Our boys had done well on goat pellets, before we got them. But we chose to transition them to hay and browse (and of course free choice loose goat minerals & baking soda). Last spring, we didn't have fencing up, which would allow us to put them out to pasture (still don't for that matter ), and they had never really browsed before. So, to get them used to that, we bought dog screw in tie down, and put them each on a chain with a swivel. They loved it!

I'm wondering if you would be able to do something similar, so that your new girl would have access to your pasture, without actual contact with the rest if the herd?

I mentioned this to DH, and he mentioned two things.
1. Our guys prefer dry oak leaf browse to green leaves. Is your Maple green or dry?
2. When we first started throwing them cedar branches (which was new to them), they just picked at them. Now, they LOVE cedar branches!

BTW, we lived in South Central PA, before moving to Texas in mid 2014.     We were 3-1/2 miles North of York, in Manchester.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 6, 2015)

What part of Texas did she come from? We have 5 temperate zones here, from sub tropical to desert to thick forest and points in between. Was she on lush pasture or scrub brush? Also in Texas, hay is mostly bermuda or bahia grass hay.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 6, 2015)

tend to agree with the others, she has had quite a culture shock and it may take her a while to get over it.  continue to give her the hay.  my goats hate Bermuda hay and prefer good old grass hay.  let her continue to nibble the pellets.  I'd also keep some minerals in front of her.  is she drinking ok?   and since you did a fecal when she arrived and its been two weeks i think i would do another.  the worms have had time to start hatching.   hope she starts to pick up soon.


----------



## chiques chicks (Oct 6, 2015)

I've been reading this thread in anticipation of getting a couple goats and have a question...

I've read oak is bad for goats and I've read they love dried oak leaves. I'm confused!

BTW, Pennsylvania here as well. Lancaster county.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 6, 2015)

I live in the foothills of CA, our "forest" is oaks and the goats thrive on them.  They also eat the acorns free feed when they fall. Of course I have a lot of goats and the acorns don't fall all at once so there is no real overload. I have read that oaks are bad, and if that were the case there would be no goats in California. We have all kinds of oaks too, they eat them all.


----------



## Tiffany L (Oct 9, 2015)

Thank you so much everyone - I believe after a lot of research I figured out the problem.  Pregnancy Toxemia / Ketosis.  I have been drenching with molasses and kayro syrup (to the point of cover her grain and she loves to eat grain now) and also drenching w/ water to help keep her hydrated.  We are not out of the woods yet as keytone strips are still showing on the high end but at least I think we have found the problem.


----------

